# Transgender criminal defense



## Where's Waldo? (Oct 4, 2022)

I want to start a thread to talk about a phenomena that I've seen happen over and over, on social websites where 'trans' is a big deal.







(Full thread on this individual)


(archive)
 The blogger MonetizeYourCat, who reblogged this post, was later accused of domestic abuse by another transgender individual. (OP archive)
Unsurprising that someone like that wouldn't want people to think of them as a rapist.
(It's all _he-said she-said_ internet drama, though)

(Archive)
"Ah, yes, we should never try to prevent any amount of prison rape in any little way that we can."

 (Archive)

 (Archive)
(I kind of get what this blogger is saying... but I remember this sentiment being shared around by people who were obviously trying to cover for their own actions. It's so easy to misuse something that has 'good intentions'. In fact that's one of the sturdiest defenses.)


See also: The thread about people who sperged out over Chris Chan not getting called female after he raped his own mother.

People defending a comic artist after he was caught drawing pedophilic shit.

So much more in the dedicated thread.
Much worse examples, too. I just want to leave examples of how they use numerous tactics to discredit any possible sexual misconduct accusations against transgender individuals.

All the people that defended Johnathan Yaniv in the past.

All this shit is too fucking depressing for me to even comb through.
I would dearly appreciate anyone who knows of existing examples already on this site, and is willing to share it here.



 I'm tired of hearing about how "trans women are incapable of being predators", "you should never think of a trans woman as a predator", and yet having my deepest fear confirmed again and again.

To close, I'll share text from an article, which details specific transgender criminals.


Spoiler



*Violent Crimes of Individual Trans Women*
_(Please note that these links contain graphic content, including detailed descriptions of child sexual abuse and rape.)_

When I was disidentifying, I was told that the notion of trans women being violent or sexually predatory was a stereotype. I even learned that because trans women identify with womanhood, they are by association disidentifying themselves with violence, a traditionally male quality.

Here’s what I didn’t know.

In 1993, Synthia China Blast was convicted for killing a 13 year old black girl named Ebony Williams. Ebony was raped, murdered, and her body was then set on fire beside a highway. According to Blast’s own words in this article, she was originally to be convicted for rape as well, until it was revealed that she had been wearing a skirt that night. “They had to switch their story in the trial because how do you tell the jury that he had on a dress and then he was raping a girl?”, she says.

A few years ago, online activist Sarah Nyberg was exposed as a paedophile. Chat logs from Sarah’s own website emerged in which she contributed in viewing and sharing child pornography, and openly discussed sexual fantasies about her own eight year old cousin.

In 2016, activist Cherno Biko posted an article confessing to the rape of a trans man who had revoked his consent after Biko refused to use a condom, with the explicit intent to impregnate him and have, quote, “a black nonbinary baby”. Biko then heavily edited this article, and was later invited to speak at the DC Women’s March in January 2017.

Also in 2016, Andrew “Andrea” Balcer brutally murdered his parents and their dog. As of this post being written, he voluntarily uses a male name and pronouns to protect himself in prison.

Last summer, a transgender activist named Dana Rivers was arrested for murdering a lesbian couple and their son. She was caught fleeing the scene “covered in their blood”.

Another transgender activist was accused of preying on and sexually assaulting younger trans people she met through her activism. This person also went on to attempt to defend herself by posting screenshots of one of her victims sending her flirtatious texts. Her name is currently redacted from this essay for legal reasons.

In 2017, a trans-identified person named Randy Stair committed a mass shooting in a grocery store, killing three people.

Also in 2017, a trans woman named Evie Amati attacked people in a convenience store with an axe, injuring two.

In the realm of more minor internet personalities, popular tumblr user monetizeyourcat disappeared from the internet circa 2014 after being exposed as a rapist after a younger trans woman came forward about her abuse. Tumblr user leftbians deleted her online presence after it was proven that she was soliciting and grooming underage girls for fetish roleplays. Twitter user and artist Shmorky left the scene after an underage victim came forward about being groomed and encouraged to engage in online sexual roleplays wherein Shmorky pretended to be a toddler. Andi Dier, the trans woman who recieved praise in the media for ‘calling out’ Rose McGowan in early 2018, was immediately accused by multiple people of assaulting them when they were thirteen or fourteen years old, and was found to have repeatedly engaged with simulated child pornography on her personal Tumblr.

And none of this even touches on stories that don’t have hard evidence that I can show you over the internet. There now exist well-populated online communities afab people who were abused by trans women. And of course, there exist people who were abused or raped by trans women and have never told anyone out of fear of being accused of lying, or having their experiences downplayed as an “anomaly” when, frankly, this kind of abuse is all too common.

To reiterate, I am not saying that all trans women are rapists or murderers. What I am saying is that the idea that trans women are inherently trustworthy benefits abusers of all kinds who happen to also be trans women. In the trans community, we’re encouraged to shrug off any discomfort or “creep vibes” we experience around a trans woman, and to see such feelings as transmisogynistic and close-minded. Evidence that it’s possible — not even likely, but just _possible — _for trans women to violate and abuse others is purposefully covered up and brushed over. Feminist and LGBT publications don’t cover these stories, even when the victim is a woman or transgender, out of fear of being accused of bigotry.

A community where it’s proclaimed that every member is a good person inherently disguises and protects bad people. In a healthy community, trust is earned.


If you look on social media, I'm sure you could find numerous posts discrediting these accusations as mere 'transphobia'.
Probably in nearly every single case... someone is willing to stick up for someone alleged to be a pedophile, a rapist, or a murderer... solely on the basis of them identifying as a gender different than their birth sex.
I specifically remember someone saying that Eli Erlick was the victim of 'transphobic accusations'.

My question is.... when is a trans woman going to actually _be_ a predator, then?
There's predators in every single demographic, and to have nearly every single one tidied up with the easy accusation of 'transphobia' paints a startling picture.
Do you want to take a chance, and believe that every single one of these people is completely innocent?


----------



## Incorrect Password (Oct 4, 2022)

>when is a trans woman going to actually _be_ a predator

They already are mate.


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Oct 4, 2022)

I was asking the people who say that every accusation is transphobic. 
What's their ideal accusation, then? Is there ever going to be a non-transphobic accusation, according to their worldview?

Sorry I didn't make that clear enough.


----------



## redcent (Oct 4, 2022)

What was it the goth girl said? "They condition you into silence, they always do"


----------



## FinnSven (Oct 4, 2022)

Where's Waldo? said:


> I was asking the people who say that every accusation is transphobic.
> What's their ideal accusation, then? Is there ever going to be a non-transphobic accusation, according to their worldview?
> 
> Sorry I didn't make that clear enough.


Never, because they want transwomen to be above the law. 
If a trans woman does do something wrong or inappropriate, it is because of oppression, the trans woman is never at fault.


----------



## Simone (Oct 4, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Never, because they want transwomen to be above the law.
> If a trans woman does do something wrong or inappropriate, it is because of oppression, the trans woman is never at fault.


I've always said trans people can get away with anything, anywhere. And a majority of the time, it's true. I mean, you have this supposed trans bimbo teacher that has those obviously fake honkers and people are debating whether SHE is the oppressed one. Seriously. You have idiots like Lucas talking about her being a woman with a breast condition.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Oct 4, 2022)

I've made a similar argument in regards to those who whine about the gay/trans panic defense being a thing.  Basically whining about people who supposedly get off scott free for assaulting/killing gay or trans people by claiming it was self defense, or because the sexual advance was offensive enough to provoke them.  There are even calls to ban this defense.

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it could potentially be used to prevent people from being able to defend themselves from particularly violent/horny troons or faggots, because if they claim self defense in a court of law, they'll only get into even deeper shit.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 4, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> I've made a similar argument in regards to those who whine about the gay/trans panic defense being a thing.  Basically whining about people who supposedly get off scott free for assaulting/killing gay or trans people by claiming it was self defense, or because the sexual advance was offensive enough to provoke them.  There are even calls to ban this defense.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it could potentially be used to prevent people from being able to defend themselves from particularly violent/horny troons or faggots, because if they claim self defense in a court of law, they'll only get into even deeper shit.


See they do that, and its one of those things thats retarded, and its also why their "a tranny shouldn't have to warn a partner" argument is retarded and gets them beat up.
If you're getting it on with someone and suddenly find yourself with a handful of dick or stink ditch, the natural reaction is going to be shock that someone tried to stealth rape you, and I can't blame a person in that situation for them beating the shit out of the dick bearer/ditch holder.
Even comparing it to so called "gay panic" is dumb as shit because its pretty obvious from the start someone is a dude or not, but to a drunk in a dark bar with bad eyesight... trannys are just mad because nobody in their right mind wants to fuck them except other deranged fetishists, but these AGP's don't want that, they want to be "validated" but the fact is no straight man wants to fuck a dude, and that's not important to the troon though, yet another example of how to the tranny the only feelings that matter are their own.
Its fucking gross.


----------



## Toolbox (Oct 4, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> I've made a similar argument in regards to those who whine about the gay/trans panic defense being a thing.  Basically whining about people who supposedly get off scott free for assaulting/killing gay or trans people by claiming it was self defense, or because the sexual advance was offensive enough to provoke them.  There are even calls to ban this defense.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it could potentially be used to prevent people from being able to defend themselves from particularly violent/horny troons or faggots, because if they claim self defense in a court of law, they'll only get into even deeper shit.


The gay/trans panic defense barely exists, and in the cases that are cited the people trying to use it are still punished by the law. The trans panic defense specifically, I'm not sure if it can really be claimed to exist at all. Just because someone tries to use something in court, doesn't mean it is accepted in court.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Oct 4, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> The gay/trans panic defense barely exists, and in the cases that are cited the people trying to use it are still punished by the law. The trans panic defense specifically, I'm not sure if it can really be claimed to exist at all. Just because someone tries to use something in court, doesn't mean it is accepted in court.



Exactly.  Use of the defense in actual cases of assault (read: not self defense) doesn't even fucking work.

These people are perverted enough to find a means to make it illegal to defend yourself against them.  They've already succeeded in getting the police forces to harass and even arrest parents who don't spay/neuter their kids.


----------



## TheNazgulKing (Oct 4, 2022)

Where's Waldo? said:


> I was asking the people who say that every accusation is transphobic.
> What's their ideal accusation, then? Is there ever going to be a non-transphobic accusation, according to their worldview?
> 
> Sorry I didn't make that clear enough.



There's a huge crossover between troonage and Borderline Personality Disorder.  They are going to froth and scream at anything that threatens their shaky sense of identity.  They'd rather see 1,000 children get raped than admit that some members of their community (which is, of course, THE MOST PERSECUTED COMMUNITY EVER) are anything less than angelic innocents shamefully attacked by Right Wing TERF Fascist Christobigot Transphobes.

A good way to deal with these people is to go back through their Twitter feed and find some of their self-loathing rants, then use those words against them. ( This is another hallmark of BPD: I can't tell you how many of these nuts I've seen confess to all kinds of embarrassing and sometimes criminal behavior). 

For example, if you see them weeping about how horrible they feel about being on welfare, reply to their complaints with "You're on welfare. Why would anybody care what you think?"

If they insist on showing off their emotional scars to the world, the world might as well take advantage of the opportunity.   And frankly, at this point I think most of these creepers will leave the world a safer place if they actually go through with 41%ing.


----------



## Jon Osterman (Oct 4, 2022)

Where's Waldo? said:


> I was asking the people who say that every accusation is transphobic.
> What's their ideal accusation, then? Is there ever going to be a non-transphobic accusation, according to their worldview?
> 
> Sorry I didn't make that clear enough.


They'll say every accusation is transphobic or homophobic or anything else because they don't have an argument for their innocence, and instead try to discredit the accusers. If they destroy their opponent's reputation so badly only we'll dare to associate with them, then it doesn't matter how damning their evidence is. That Labelle example you brought up shows this pretty clearly, with their "argument" boiling down to "so what if they have evidence, it's from the racist, sexist, transphobic, homophobic Kiwi Farms that harasses and doxes everyone."


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Oct 5, 2022)

I've got more.

Here's a rant from a guy about how lesbians don't want to fuck him or be his friends, and why he thinks that's a political issue... instead of a personal issue.

This dude was a super-fucking deranged retard, and I wish I had archived all his shit when his blog was still up.
  His blog title was "Yonic catastrophe". Lol.

(archive)
The last paragraph is the most damning.

(Archive)

"“but if we change how we use terms for genitalia how can cis lesbians specify their preferences?” that’s easy! you can just say you’re not attracted to trans women " (archive)

  Yeah, and then get dogpiled on by fucking liberals who think someone not wanting to fuck someone else is a political issue. This guy knows exactly what he's suggesting that people do, and that's why he thinks its so fucking funny.


Some of the juicy shit on this guy's blog wasn't archived, but here's what's been saved of it.

 I remember that someone in his blog-circle said something to the effect of, "I will never listen to accusations of rape or pedophilia against a transgender woman, because even if it turns out to be true... it's only furthering the stereotype."
   It reminded me of that stwawbewwymilk tweet I posted up at the top.  I can't remember if that was it, or not.
     Either way, she had supporters on tumblr.


Here's something funny.
  A TIM wondering how someone who was 'camab-trans' could ever be a rapist, after being exposed to all the above rhetoric.
See it cry out in pain.
(Archive)

Oh, yeah, more from someone who was already featured here:
(Archive)
"Whyyyyy won't you please fuck me? _Whyyyyyyyyy?"_


----------



## Lucille Bluth (Oct 5, 2022)

I need to find that Reddit post back in July where users were downplaying an adult troon cheerleader choking actual teenage girls. Simply stating that it only made news because the sicko was troons and seemingly undermining the whole scenario. 

I don't know why the media is in such a state to paint these mentally ill weirdos as angels who do nothing wrong, but here we are. I'd say its just to justify the mental illness and female fetish that these men and their staunch supporters have.


----------



## Starved Artist (Oct 5, 2022)

Lucille Bluth said:


> I need to find that Reddit post back in July where users were downplaying an adult troon cheerleader choking actual teenage girls. Simply stating that it only made news because the sicko was troons and seemingly undermining the whole scenario.
> 
> I don't know why the media is in such a state to paint these mentally ill weirdos as angels who do nothing wrong, but here we are. I'd say its just to justify the mental illness and female fetish that these men and their staunch supporters have.



Oh you mean this walking nightmare?



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/transgender-cheerleader-kicked-out-of-cheer-camp-after-reportedly-choking-out-female-teammate.125939/
		




			https://www.lipstickalley.com/threads/transgender-cheerleader-kicked-out-of-cheer-camp-after-reportedly-choking-out-female-teammate.4977141/
		


Most of the Reddit threads were purged when the real photo showed up and startted getting spammed.


----------



## Lucille Bluth (Oct 5, 2022)

Starved Artist said:


> Oh you mean this walking nightmare?View attachment 3716734View attachment 3716735
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the photoshopped nightmare. The Reddit thread was probably purged, but as I said, I do remember  users claiming that this story was only a big deal because the dude was trans. Never mind the fact that an adult man choked out a teenage girl. And now seeing more examples of troon protection from their crimes, it's quite a thing to see.


----------



## FinnSven (Oct 5, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Exactly.  Use of the defense in actual cases of assault (read: not self defense) doesn't even fucking work.
> 
> These people are perverted enough to find a means to make it illegal to defend yourself against them.  They've already succeeded in getting the police forces to harass and even arrest parents who don't spay/neuter their kids.


Well I would say it doesn’t turn a beating into self defense. 

If for the sake of argument a Looney troon assaulted some guy who made the mistake, but upon reveal, changed his mind and tried to leave, then yes that is a self defense case. 

Unfortunately in the eyes of the law/courts beating a transperson on pre coitus discovery of a cock is not unlike plain beating a real woman who changed her mind at the last minute.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 5, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Unfortunately in the eyes of the law/courts beating a transperson on pre coitus discovery of a cock is not unlike plain beating a real woman who changed her mind at the last minute.


How the fuck have we got to a state where its wrong to beat the shit out of a freak that tries to trick you into fucking their hairy male ass?


----------



## FinnSven (Oct 5, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> How the fuck have we got to a state where its wrong to beat the shit out of freak that tries to trick you into fucking their hairy male ass?


To be fair that has always been the case. 
Perhaps there were times which the beaten poof would not risk going to the pigs due to bumming being a capital crime in its own right. 

It’s just in the before times, sure a guy might pick up an assault charge for beating a tuck job tranny, but the other trannies wouldn’t all try to turn it into a “hate” crime too. 

It is another tranny paradox, trannies think they are indistinguishable from natal women, but they want deeper and superior status in law to natal women.


----------



## White-Kettle Shufflepunk (Oct 9, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> I've made a similar argument in regards to those who whine about the gay/trans panic defense being a thing. Basically whining about people who supposedly get off scott free for assaulting/killing gay or trans people by claiming it was self defense, or because the sexual advance was offensive enough to provoke them. There are even calls to ban this defense.



Worth noting this isn't really a thing, for the obvious reason that it at the very least requires _confessing to killing the person_. It also tends not to work at all, even in places where it's not explicitly banned. It's a bit like how pop culture presents the insanity defense as a get out of jail free card, when in real life it hardly ever works, and when it does, it means you'll be indenfinitely confined to a mental hospital... and in some places and circumstances you'll still serve prison time as soon as you're deemed mentally stable.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Oct 14, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> I've made a similar argument in regards to those who whine about the gay/trans panic defense being a thing.  Basically whining about people who supposedly get off scott free for assaulting/killing gay or trans people by claiming it was self defense, or because the sexual advance was offensive enough to provoke them.  There are even calls to ban this defense.


I did some research into this once, and it looks like the last time a gay panic defense was _successfully_ used was sometime back in the early '90s, and even then it pretty much amounted to arguing "Your Honor, I know this sounds retarded, but my client really is dumb. No, like _really_ dumb, dumb enough to spaz out and kill someone".


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 14, 2022)

Dana Rivers’s long-postponed trial began this week. He is the tranny that _allegedly_ shot and killed a lesbian couple and their teenaged son, possibly over a beef that started when he was denied entrance to the Michigan Women’s Music Festival over, you know, being a fucking man. (This is also the event that brought Julia Serrano, the tranny who invented the concept of “transmisogyny,” into the spotlight.) 

Of course, Rivers has been treated with kid gloves — lots of hearings about his mental competence, using his chosen name and pronouns, etc. Mainstream media has been silent. Kara Dansky, an attorney with the Women’s Liberation Front, has been one of the only people reporting on this case. Her updates are here.


----------



## sheepworldvizor (Oct 14, 2022)

Mayhem said:


> Dana Rivers’s long-postponed trial began this week. He is the tranny that _allegedly_ shot and killed a lesbian couple and their teenaged son, possibly over a beef that started when he was denied entrance to the Michigan Women’s Music Festival over, you know, being a fucking man. (This is also the event that brought Julia Serrano, the tranny who invented the concept of “transmisogyny,” into the spotlight.)
> 
> Of course, Rivers has been treated with kid gloves — lots of hearings about his mental competence, using his chosen name and pronouns, etc. Mainstream media has been silent. Kara Dansky, an attorney with the Women’s Liberation Front, has been one of the only people reporting on this case. Her updates are here.


Daily Mail story on it here https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tand-trial-2016-murder-lesbians-son-week.html
If you ever feel a major troon news story is being missed by MSM you can email anon tips: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/contactus/index.html


----------



## Surfin Terf (Oct 15, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> The gay/trans panic defense barely exists, and in the cases that are cited the people trying to use it are still punished by the law. The trans panic defense specifically, I'm not sure if it can really be claimed to exist at all. Just because someone tries to use something in court, doesn't mean it is accepted in court.


How do you even ban a legal defense? If I commit a crime and have to defend myself in court I'm _legally_ allowed to use any insane defense I want, right? What's stopping me from claiming that Jews from the future made me do it, as long as I'm making the argument in good faith (to avoid contempt of court). It's my right as an American (1st amendment? 5th amendment? 6th amendment? All of the above?) to defend myself in a court of law.

How does it even work in practice? If I kill a tranny and go to trial and make a trans panic defense are they going to charge me with contempt on the spot? If the jury finds me not guilty does it get overturned?

Are there any other legal defenses that are banned?


----------



## Toolbox (Oct 15, 2022)

Surfin Terf said:


> How do you even ban a legal defense? If I commit a crime and have to defend myself in court I'm _legally_ allowed to use any insane defense I want, right? What's stopping me from claiming that Jews from the future made me do it, as long as I'm making the argument in good faith (to avoid contempt of court). It's my right as an American (1st amendment? 5th amendment? 6th amendment? All of the above?) to defend myself in a court of law.
> 
> How does it even work in practice? If I kill a tranny and go to trial and make a trans panic defense are they going to charge me with contempt on the spot? If the jury finds me not guilty does it get overturned?
> 
> Are there any other legal defenses that are banned?


Keep in mind that it's becoming increasingly true that the law doesn't work for you, it works for whatever party is in power, anyone with more money than you, many other cases. Well it's been true for a while but it's getting worse. I don't believe, however, that the defense is actually 'banned' just that the media spergs out about it, though I'm sure cali has tried to get rid of it.


----------



## Surfin Terf (Oct 15, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Keep in mind that it's becoming increasingly true that the law doesn't work for you, it works for whatever party is in power, anyone with more money than you, many other cases. Well it's been true for a while but it's getting worse. I don't believe, however, that the defense is actually 'banned' just that the media spergs out about it, though I'm sure cali has tried to get rid of it.


It is banned in a significant number of states, almost half of the population.


----------



## White-Kettle Shufflepunk (Oct 15, 2022)

Seconded, really curious what "banned" looks like. I think similar bans are in place for rape defenses based on the accuser's dress or past sexual history? But again, no idea what it being banned means in practise.


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Dec 31, 2022)

Link | Archive

The context for this is that, allegedly, this guy allowed (at least) 30-50 alpacas that were in his care to die. He claims to have been visited by the police for animal neglect.

I'm waiting to see if the county sheriff's blotter gets updated with a report of this visit. So far, it hasn't been.
Another kiwi is suspicious.


----------



## Some old rug idk (Dec 31, 2022)

My father once worked in a prison, he said trannies were the ones screaming the most.


----------



## White-Kettle Shufflepunk (Dec 31, 2022)

Where's Waldo? said:


>



This is the identity-politics version of a kid saying they have super-duper-block-everything-armour while playing with their friends. If the game was concealing mass animal neglect cruelty or trying to rape said friends.


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Dec 31, 2022)

I've kind of lost the taste for continually updating this thread, because I've found people who actually agree with me, and I don't feel like I would be screaming into the fucking voids of the retarded masses anymore if I think, "this is messed up".

But here's some wonderful groomery for those of you that have stuck around:

Link | Archive
(OP had been deleted, but the comments and reposts are still up.)
*I predict the slippery slope of this:*
"Getting an erection around women doesn't mean anything. It's just excitement, or nervousness!" _(true, sometimes, but not every time)_
->
"Sticking my penis in your vagina doesn't have to _mean anything_. You're thinking too hard about it. It's like a handshake, or a hug.
Don't deny me a sisterly handshake!"

...I mean, yeah, penises by themselves -- as floating detached organs, flying around in space -- are not necessarily a fucking _threat_.
The thing that people are worried about are the *people* attached to those penises.
A guy wearing a swimsuit can just take off the swimsuit. A guy with a penis can do things _with_ the penis. It's a sexual organ. Primate biology has evolved for thousands of years to perfect the fact that most male animals want to put their penises inside female vaginas.
At least 90% of people are attracted to the opposite sex. It's animal instinct.

It's a lot harder to get out of a situation if you don't stop it early. If you don't say, "No, I don't even want to see you clothed, in a bathroom." Because a bathroom is a secluded area.
That shit just goes against all common safety sense.

Then, I've seen troons respond to these voiced concerns, by saying...._ "Oh, you're just fantasizing about that happening. You're obsessed with it. You must be a fantasy writer, or sexually aroused by it."_

I didn't save the examples of this I've seen, but someone else might know what I'm talking about. :I

I know that troons love to claim that they go _against biology_, or that they're outliers.... but most of them really fucking aren't.
They want to believe that, because it would make them feel special. They tend to wish to obfuscate how much they conform to the averages. It's just roleplay.


----------

